# Where are the Walleye??



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Been awhile since i've been on here... Been busy chasing steel the past couple years. So I just bought a boat and would love to break it in with some walleye. I know Erie is the way to go, but before I head up to the big pond id like to take it out on some smaller lakes. West Branch, Milton, Berlin, Mosquito? Never fished from a boat on any of these lakes. If anyone has any tips or tricks I would greatly appreciate it!

TIA


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Some of the inland lakes you mentioned are now in the fall drawdown so carefull on them with stumps and sandbars just under the surface.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Of the 4 you mentioned, Milton and Mosquito are going to be the most friendly to you, both from a learning standpoint and the fish.

Each of those two have the standard go-to structures (points, drops, weeds), are easily navigable (fewer hazzards, near normal water levels at the moment but falling) and tend to hold patterns with more consistency (finding fish at the same place at same time kinda thing). Depending on who you ask the eyes are average to good.

Berlin and West Branch hold monster walleye, no question. I have pulled 27's and 28's from Berlin. However it seems these two lakes have earned the reputation of being difficult to locate consistent eyes. Both are worth the effort but only if you are willing to accept the skunks with the hogs. (hillbilly translation: lots of zero fish days mixed with an occasional awesome day)

Also, as mentioned, this is fall draw down season, so most of these reservoirs have been lowered (or are in the process of being lowered) to a point where shallow rocks and stumps will be a hazard in areas where you would not expect. Berlin is particularly hazardous this time of year for someone unfamiliar with her. West Branch as well but not to the degree that Berlin is.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Of the 4 you mentioned, Milton and Mosquito are going to be the most friendly to you, both from a learning standpoint and the fish.
> 
> Each of those two have the standard go-to structures (points, drops, weeds), are easily navigable (fewer hazzards, near normal water levels at the moment but falling) and tend to hold patterns with more consistency (finding fish at the same place at same time kinda thing). Depending on who you ask the eyes are average to good.
> 
> ...


Mosquito the past 2 years has earned its name to hold monster walleye. we pulled 3 outta there this year over 28. 2-3 years ago you had 12 pounds and you were in the money the past 2 years lots of 15-22 pound tournament bags have been caught there. you need 15 plus to cash a check. 

where is there weeds in milton ?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

eyehunter8063 said:


> where is there weeds in milton ?


Between each of the two you will find the standard go-to's, not necessarily at both. 

Milton does lack the weeds that Mosquito offers, although you can find some in the cove on the north east corner of I-76 bridge as well as a little in Millers cove just west of the launch on north east side of causeway.


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

This is my best time for walleye in the creeks... if you can't find them it's because they are in my belly or freezer!


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Fall bite is on!


----------



## Lou Sal (Jun 27, 2019)

3IGELOW said:


> Fall bite is on!


Wow! But where lol


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks like berlin spillway on the other side


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

We got "creeks" in NEO with 20" walleye in them???? Gee!


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Lou Sal said:


> Wow! But where lol


Little Beaver Creek near Calcutta


----------



## Lou Sal (Jun 27, 2019)

3IGELOW said:


> Little Beaver Creek near Calcutta


Thanks for the reply... read a few of your previous and guessed it was the same. Nicely done!


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice Nimi walleye. Caught w 2" bluegill frye. 10/17/19


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I ended up at WB yesterday. Trolled for about 2 hours and only picked up 1 largemouth. Jigged for another 2 and got nothing. Went to Milton today and trolled for 3 hours and Jigged for 1 and only 1 white bass. No walleye, but it was a great weekend to be out!


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Slow morning but ran into a late run that started with the 27inch Walleye and ended with 3 smallies... also ran into my first hellbender!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Salt man said:


> Nice Nimi walleye. Caught w 2" bluegill frye. 10/17/19
> View attachment 326705
> View attachment 326707


That's great to see! I used to do well there this time of year and I have often wondered if they're still in there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Heard thru the grapevine that Berlin walleye are hungry off mid-depth rocky points.


----------

